
The Rickshaw Puller - NTDF9
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-lkC8FByvAw
======
NTDF9
What is remarkable for me is how much attention Bill Gates pays to the
details. Details of lives, problems and solutions. He's truly a one-of-a-kind
billionaire who doesn't just throw money at problems in the name of
philanthropy.

